# Anubias White



## Vasteq (2 Feb 2014)

_I would like to present one of the most controversial plant in recent times: _
_*Anubias "White"*_

Why it is controversial? Because some aquarists this white leaves raises admiration, but others disgust. Some people says that white leaves look weak and sick, look like covered with algae. But I think that it is very interesting plant and it may allow to create a fabulous arrangement together with other, darker plants.​​


​Because the leaves are white it needs more light to accelerate its slow growth. Helpful is bury plant into the fertilizer substrate. Young seedlings and their leaves are completely white.​​

​Over time, the leaves continue to darken and green spots are more visible. Belong to small Anubias variations.​​

​


----------



## Marina Dubro (2 Feb 2014)

this beautiful plant. I like it


----------



## Vasteq (2 Feb 2014)

Sorry for my english, if you see any errors please tell me and I will correct this


----------



## Mick.Dk (2 Feb 2014)

The white/semi white Anubias comes along quite often, as 'sports' in the standard types of Anubias species and cultivars. I've seen a lot of them !!!
	All-white specimens don't survive, when parted from their green "mother", because they lack chlorophyll and therefore can't do photosynthesis. Left on the green mother-plant, this will support the white branch.
	The part-white specimens will usually survive separation from origin plant - but are usually much weaker in growth, needing better care.
A lot of plants do these 'sports' of white, weined, spotted etc. leaves. The variation-plants will have the tendency - some more than others - to growing back to original version. This is why most are not commersially produced. 
- it's interesting plants, though, whether one likes them or not 
Mick.


----------



## Vasteq (2 Feb 2014)

Anubias White is known from year or two and I never heard that it die or grow completely green. I have it since one year and always produces leaves as on my photo. But I heard abot what you wrote - Anubias "Alba" didn't survive because didn't have chlorophyll. I saw also Bucephalandra and white seedlings, but I am wondering what will be when white seedling will cut off from green mother plant.


----------



## Mick.Dk (2 Feb 2014)

Sorry, Vasteq...........but I have seen the very exact type of plant, you are showing, years ago - so it's not that new . It appears now and then !!
You are right, this semi white type does survive - and it will grow on looking like this........BUT it also might suddenly start to grow green branches!!
I know for a fact, because I've grown it for several years (along with several other semi white 'sports' of Anubias). This is why I say, that some types are more prone to go back to green, than others. Not something I've heard - something I know !! 
Mick.


----------



## plantbrain (2 Feb 2014)

The last picture is what a healthy White anubias looks like over time.

The real white Anubias have very little Chl a, mostly from limiting the NO3.
This is not that hard to grow emergently like this.

Most of these coming in are all emergent grown, they will insist otherwise, but it's simply not true.


----------

